# Queen Sized Bed enclosure



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello, my roomie and I plan on building a queen sized bed enclosure. Which will be three feet tall, five feet wide, and seven feet long. Never built something like this before. So posting to see if I can get any tips, or even help drafting the enclosure. Or if anyone knows of someone whom I can pay for blue prints.


----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Jan 29, 2020)

Just one half of Wifi's bed enclosure. Going to build the other half once we're done painting and staining it. c:


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like your doing a good job so far. Coming along nicely


----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Jan 29, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Looks like your doing a good job so far. Coming along nicely


Thank you. We're on the last coat of dry lock today. Three coats total. Hopefully we can stain it tomorrow or Friday then build the second half. Which will have the sliding glass doors. Just need to decide where to put his lighting.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 30, 2020)

looking good

Try to keep your vents to a minimum to stop too much heat and humidity escaping...... much easier and cheaper to cut an extra hole than filling one in or using extra foggers / lights etc because it wont hold heat or humidity.

I personally only use a 100 w bulb to heat my enclosure and only spray 2 times a week.


----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Feb 5, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> looking good
> 
> Try to keep your vents to a minimum to stop too much heat and humidity escaping...... much easier and cheaper to cut an extra hole than filling one in or using extra foggers / lights etc because it wont hold heat or humidity.
> 
> I personally only use a 100 w bulb to heat my enclosure and only spray 2 times a week.


Well, its because of the size of it, that's only one half of it. We're starting to build the other half today. Now that its stained and sealed. Only thing left for that side, is to clean it and screw in the vent covers.


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 10, 2020)

Be careful on the types of stain and sealers you use. A lot of them have naphtha or minerals spirits in them. Gives off some bad fumes. You will need to let them cure fully.


----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Mar 10, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> Be careful on the types of stain and sealers you use. A lot of them have naphtha or minerals spirits in them. Gives off some bad fumes. You will need to let them cure fully.


Yeap, I've had the done half curing for a month. Just brought it inside, to finish curing in the heat of the house. Won't be setting it up for another two to three months sadly. We just finished with the second half of it today. Now that part is reading for painting.


----------



## Saiph the Nercomancer (Mar 10, 2020)

Part one is done, its been done for a month. Just airing off in the garage, now we just need to clean it up, and install the lights and covers for the vent holes. While part two is ready for painting now. They are standing upright, ( On their side) as its easier to store them till we're ready to put it together.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks like it's coming along very nicely


----------

